
Why Schrems Is Wrong - thierryzoller
https://blog.zoller.lu/2020/07/why-schrems-is-wrong-from-luxembourg.html
======
thierryzoller
By now you should know about the EUJC ruling on the Privacy Shield. I am going
to keep this one short and sweet - I believe the judgment to be more far-
reaching than NOYB is explaining on their website. The reasoning is very
simple.

